# Fujitsu Air Handler - Water Pump Problem



## Josh13579 (Jun 8, 2013)

We recently installed a Fujitsu system for a top floor apartment, using a Fujitsu Condenser (AOU48RLXFZ0) and two Fujitsu slim profile air handlers (ARU24RLF). General details on these components can be seen here:
http://ecomfort.com/aou48rlxfz2aru24...-btu-4915.html

Unfortunately, since installation, we have been seeing an "Error 53" appear on the thermostats, which refers to a problem with the water pump. At first, we thought perhaps the issue was with the angle of the drain line coming off the air handler (it was previously on a slight downward slope). This was corrected and per the installation manual, we shifted to a slight incline on the pipe. Fast forward a few days later after the units have been running and the error has returned. 

I am wondering if anyone with experience installing similar Fujitsu units has seen problems with the water pump or received this "Error 53". I'd love to know if there's something that we may have done incorrectly or if this is perhaps a known issue with these Fujitsu units. Or -- if there's a fairly easy way to resolve this that we aren't aware of.

The only alternative drainage options here seem to be natural drainage, where we turn off the built-in water pump feature (via a jumper in the air handler) and install a standard drain line that uses a downward slope (i.e. gravity). This will likely be fine for one of the air handlers, since it's near the back of the customer's building. But, this is not so simple with the front air handler since we don't want a drain line dripping down the front of the building. 

Ideally, I'd really prefer to figure out what's causing the water pump error and fix that so we can take advantage of this built in feature. But if that's not an option, I'd very much appreciate any additional input on how to solve this problem in alternative ways -- particularly for the front unit.

Thanks!


----------

